# Pink Floyd PULSE DVD



## Fincave

Just noticed that the release 'appears' to have been brought forward, according to Amazon UK the new date is 10 July and according to Amazon USA the date is 11 July, could it be that the long long wait is finally nearly over? Still not ordering it just yet, will have to wait and see if the release date changes yet again, hopefully not!

Realised that the title was not entirely clear and so have edited it! Sorry for any confusion!!


----------



## Ayreonaut

*Re: PULSE DVD*

Fincave,

It took me a minute to figure out what you were talking about. 

Oh, that Pulse! Pink Floyd. Coming out now?



Guitar World said:


> "GW: Speaking of live shows, why is the Pulse DVD coming out later this year, some 12 years after the Division Bell tour?
> 
> GILMOUR: It was out on VHS long ago. We had a lot of technical problems converting it to DVD. It was shot on video rather than film, which I now think was a mistake: it doesn't look very good when you enlarge it on a big screen television, which everyone seems to have these days. We'd been investigating all sorts of ways to digitally enhance the footage.
> 
> By the time we'd surmounted all the problems, it was way too late to make our November or December ['05] deadline. I didn't see any point in putting it out at the same time as my album (On An Island), so I asked that we put the release back until September".


----------



## Sonnie

Let's see... how many times have I been on a pre-order list for this DVD? :scratchchin: 


This would almost be classified as a miracle wouldn't it? lol

The only drawback is it is 1.33:1 AR. I'll still buy it though... duh... bet you'd never figure that out huh? :sarcastic:


----------



## Sonnie

Now if this is the same thing it would be nice to have it on HD-DVD...



> The Weinstein Company (via Genius Products)
> 
> Supports HD-DVD but no announced titles at this time.
> 
> TBA (based on CES announcements in January 2006) - Derailed, The Libertine, TransAmerica, Mrs. Henderson Presents, Wolf Creek, The Matador, Lucky Number Slevin, Breaking and Entering, Decameron, Young Hannibal, Last Legion, Scary Movie 4, Sin City 2, *Pulse*, Passion of the Clerks, Killshot, Awake, School for Scoundrels, Grind House


It's not all CAPS so I kinda wonder if it's the same PULSE.


EDIT: Nope... it's the Japanese horror film... not Pink Floyd. I wouldn't think PULSE would have been filmed in HD anyway unless there is someway to convert it to HD.


----------



## Sonnie

* DISC ONE
* Screen Films
* Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Concert Version)
* High Hopes
* Learning To Fly (1987)
* Bootlegging The Bootleggers
* What Do You want From Me
* On The Turning Away
* Poles Apart
* Marooned
* Videos
* Learning To Fly
* Take It Back
* Tour Stuff
* Maps
* Itinerary
* Stage Plans
* Pulse TV Advert
* [Song Selection (1-9)]
* Shine On You Crazy Diamond (Concert Version)
* Learning To Fly
* High Hopes
* Take It Back
* Coming Back To Life
* Sorrow
* Keep talking
* Another Brick In The Wall
* (Part 2)
* One Of These Days
* DISC TWO
* Screen Films
* Play All
* Speak To Me (Graphic)
* One The Run
* Time (1994)
* The Great Gig In The Sky (Wave)
* Money (1987)
* Us and Them (1987)
* Brain Damage
* Eclipse
* Alternate Versions
* Play All
* Speak To Me (1987)
* Time (Ian Eames)
* The Great Gig In The Sky (Animation)
* Money (Alien)
* Us and Them (1994)
* Say Goodbye To Life as We Know It
* Photo Gallery
* Wish You were Here with Billy Corgan
* Cover Art
* Meddle
* The Dark Side Of The Moon
* Wish You Were Here
* The Wall
* A Momentary Lapse Of Reason
* The Division Bell
* [Song Selection (10-22)]
* Speak To Me
* Breathe In The Air
* On The Run
* Time
* The Great Gig In The Sky
* Money
* Us and Them
* Any Colour You Like
* Brain Damage
* Eclipse
* Wish You Were Here
* Comfortably Numb
* Run Like Hell


----------



## Sonnie

I can't believe my eyes:



> We thought you would like to know...
> 
> The item(s) listed below shipped today.
> 
> *** Check the status of all your orders 24 hours a day by going to
> https://secure.deepdiscountdvd.com/.... and clicking on "Order Status".
> 
> 
> ******************************************************************************
> 
> BILLING & SHIPPING INFORMATION
> 
> ******************************************************************************
> 
> Billing Address: WILLIAM R PARKER
> 
> TROY AL 36081-3331
> 
> Shipping Address: WILLIAM R PARKER
> 
> TROY AL 36081-3331
> 
> ******************************************************************************
> 
> DETAILS FOR SHIPPED ITEMS
> 
> ******************************************************************************
> 
> Order Number: 24792957
> Shipping Method: 5 - 10 BUSINESS DAY DELIVERY
> Estimated Arrival date: 7/19/06 - 7/24/06
> 
> Quantity Item # Description Price
> -------- ------------ ---------------------------------------- ----------
> 1 SON054171 DVD : PINK FLOYD-PULSE $ 14.95
> 
> 
> Merchandise Total: $ 14.95
> Tax: $ .00
> Shipping & Processing: $ .00
> Total for Shipped Items: $ 14.95


----------



## AverageJoe

I got the same thing (shipping notice) from Amazon on Sunday.

Can't wait.


----------



## Phil M

Sonnie said:


> I can't believe my eyes:


Me too I can't believe my eyes (and ears), my Pulse arrived today and its a huge anti-climax from a technical (sound and vision) perspective. I was at the concerts in London and had the VHS tape, from an artistic perspective it was a great performance. But by todays standards it's a mediocre concert DVD and I know understand why they were in no rush to release it, only for the die hard fans. Those wanting a great PF concert DVD are better off with the Roger Waters DVD.

It's ironic that its launched the same day as the Syd Barret announcement.


----------



## Phil M

OK better in 4:3 than 16:9.


----------



## Sthrndream

Hey Sonnie, 

You'll like this one. Bass is better in this one than Roger Waters in the flesh. Good use of the surrounds in the rears. Voice is centered throught the three speakers up front, just like at a concert. Sound is not as good as Eagles in Melbourne, however, that was recorded at 1500 kb vs 640 for floyd.

Hope this helps!

P.S.

The next time you address me it better be with WAR EAGLE!:rofl:


----------



## Sonnie

No problem... okay... ROLL TIDE ROLL!

:neener:


I can't wait to get it. Maybe it will show up today or tomorrow.


Phil... have you figured out how to work that system of yours yet? lol Is it still subpar even in 4:3? Of course I know I'll get to see it soon for myself... just curious your further thoughts after learning how to operate your system... heehee :R


----------



## Phil M

Sonnie said:


> Phil... have you figured out how to work that system of yours yet? lol Is it still subpar even in 4:3? Of course I know I'll get to see it soon for myself... just curious your further thoughts after learning how to operate your system... heehee :R


Being a perfectionist is a heavy cross to bear :help: 
I found it acceptable at 4:3, but given the age and the use of video, as opposed to film, then the expectation shouldn't be too high. It's just after waiting all these years I was hoping for more. As DG states it's OK for smaller screens, but doesn't look so hot when you project a larg image.


----------



## Sthrndream

Sonnie, 

You violated the user agreement and altered my words. Im ashamed of you. Something a tide fan would do!


----------



## Sonnie

Yup... couldn't resist! :devil: I changed it back but had to take out the one word. But you know I can't say those kinds of words you mentioned. It liked to have broke my fingers to type in back in there. :R I should have put all those under censorship... lol



So Phil, do you agree with that the bass is better than the Waters DVD too?


----------



## Phil M

Sonnie said:


> So Phil, do you agree with that the bass is better than the Waters DVD too?


All you IB sub bass heads will love it: boomy, inarticulate, loud.
While we 2 channel guys will stick with RW: clean, precise, detailed. 

Each to his own:devil:


----------



## Guest

Just ordered it. (Thank you, HTS!) I'll let you know what I think.

Realize that the concert was videotaped at standard resolution. According to one report, they didn't even have that tape to work with, but a copy at a lower resolution since the original had been erased. They did some processing to improve the video. I sure hope they paid as much attention to the audio.


----------



## Fincave

No reviews yet? Really thought that at least Sonnie would have given us a lengthy and detailed write up of this dvd by now!


----------



## Sonnie

Huh... I just got mine in yesterday... it took forever. I actually thought it had been stolen or lost in the mail.

I'm sure I'll watch it sometime this week or weekend and I'll write a somewhat detailed review sooner or later. I generally like to watch these kind of DVDs a couple of times before I review them. This one is pretty long too.


----------



## Ayreonaut

I saw this Pulse DVD at Best Buy and almost picked it up, but decided to wait until you guys review it. The ball's in your court now!


----------



## Guest

Got mine yesterday too. Haven't had the time to watch it yet.


----------



## MrPorterhouse

The Dolby Digital 640 kbs sound is phenomenal. The low end is fantastic and the sense of surrounding is dead-on. This is true reference material and really captures the essence of being there.


----------



## Sonnie

I did watch through High Hopes on the first disk the other night. I listened in DD 640 and thought the SQ was pretty good. The video was so-so. The part I watched was filmed in 1994 and it was lacking a lot of detail on the distance shots... some close ups were better. I had another movie I had rented (Edison Force - good movie) and I had to watch it so we could get it back to Movie Gallery. I'll watch some more later.


----------



## MrPorterhouse

Sonnie said:


> I did watch through High Hopes on the first disk the other night. I listened in DD 640 and thought the SQ was pretty good. The video was so-so. The part I watched was filmed in 1994 and it was lacking a lot of detail on the distance shots.


Oh, this is not a DVD to watch. This is a DVD to listen to. Its 4x3 material and its average at best, but WOW, the sound is awesome.


----------



## F1 fan

Well guys, should I drop my $26 on this disc or not?I have seen it in the stores but was reluctant to buy it having not seen or heard any of it.Picture quality is secondary ,it is the sound I care about.Anyone else like it as much as MrPorterhouse did. And regarding the actual performance ,did these talented Gents have their A game (to steal Tiger Woods term)the night of the recording. Thanks Fred


----------



## Phil M

F1 fan said:


> Well guys, should I drop my $26 on this disc or not?I have seen it in the stores but was reluctant to buy it having not seen or heard any of it.Picture quality is secondary ,it is the sound I care about.Anyone else like it as much as MrPorterhouse did. And regarding the actual performance ,did these talented Gents have their A game (to steal Tiger Woods term)the night of the recording. Thanks Fred


Fred, If you're I die hard PF fan this is a must. It was a great performance by the band, and an incredible light show and special effects. The sound is very good, not the best by todays standards, but the picture quality reflects the year and equipment used - the bigger the screen the more the poor quality is magnified (but it is not a disaster).
If you've seen The Eagles - Hell Freezes Over vs Last Farewell Tour, this is the best analogy I can give you.
Extras are nothing special though.


----------



## Ayreonaut

I received the first disc of this and watched it last weekend. Yes, I was very impressed with the light show too. Amazing, psychedelic even. (On my SDTV, I had no quibbles with picture quality.)

I agree that the sound was not quite as open as David Gilmore in Concert, but still very good. I listened in the lesser bitrate 5.1 (my reciever won't decode the higher one.) The surround effects were tastefully done, and the big bass drum hits were pretty cool.

A very good concert disc, even for a casual PF fan like me.


----------



## F1 fan

Thanks Phil M and Ayeronaut,I think I will pick this one up.I am a casual PF fan but love watching well produced and performed concert DVD's. I will be wacthing it on a 27"CRT(until I get my 32" LCD) so the picture limitations shouldnt be much of a problem.Glad they didn't go overboard with the surround channels that can be distracting.


----------



## Wayde

I've been watching the DVD since I could get my hands on it at Future Shop. It's a winner, I love the higher bitrate version of the sound. Too bad about the square aspect ratio but it doesn't bother me all that much. I watch in the correct ratio with grey bars on the sides and don't bother zooming or anything. I really like the sound, amazing this concert reaches accross the decade to become an event today.


----------



## Guest

$13.75 at my local Costco...


----------



## MrPorterhouse

ThomasW said:


> $13.75 at my local Costco...


$13.99 at my Costco. 

I'll also add that "Comfortably Numb" has the kind of resonating bass guitar notes that hit, hold, and keep going until all the paint has vibrated off your walls. I can't accurately describe it, it simply has to be experienced.


----------



## Guest

Finally had a chance to watch it. Unfortunately, there is something wrong with Disc 1. No way to get to the menu and thus any features or alternate sound tracks. Most of the concert plays, though. I'll be sending it back to Amazon Monday for replacement. Disc 2 seems to be fine.

As to the contents, I didn't mind the quality of the video, even on a 50" screen. The mix on Disc 1 is a different matter. There is a suspicious bass boost most obvious on 'Learning to Fly'. Sounds like it was recorded using a bandpass box for LF speaker. Every now and then an apparently isolated, loud, bass note. The (few) notes around the "bandpass" frequency seemed a little subdued, so it isn't a broad boost. Strange. 

The video on Disc 2 is somewhat better. And - possibly because I was able to select the high bit-rate audio track - so was the audio. The annoying bass of Disc 1 seems much improved. 

I won't try to judge the performances until I get acceptable discs and spend more time with them.


----------



## Sonnie

The more I listen to this the less I'm impressed with the bass myself. It sounds almost muffled... definitely not as detailed... and yes, I'm using the 640 bitrate. It sounds okay, but the CD in my car seems to have better bass definition than this DVD. I've not heard disc 2 yet, nor all of disc 1, so maybe it's just that particular venue recording or section of the disc or something... I hope so anyway.

DG and RW both are miles ahead of this on SQ... there's just no comparison thus far.


----------

